# Public Libraries



## Leocalifornya (Apr 30, 2016)

Not really sure where this should go. So maybe one of the wonderful MODs can set it right, or leave it here?

Anyway, I just wanted to start a discussion on public libraries. So far I have been to about 25. They all have their ups and downs. Some are big, some are small. Some suck ass, whereas others are pretty awesome. For example, right now I am in the Eureka, CA library. The city itself sucks so far; totally not impressed. But this library is incredible. I suppose in the grand scheme of libraries it isn't all that big, though it is one of the largest I have been to. Two stories, plenty of space, great ocean views out the back windows, numerous outlets to charge up, and mostly unrestricted internet access (any library that allows access to piratebay is relatively unrestricted). All in all, a pretty damn good library.

So, anyone else here frequent a lot of libraries? Any good ones that you can think of?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been to a lot of libraries.

I used to sleep in a library after hours.

Pretty awesome for the taxpayers to provide them.

Pierce County, Washington has a ton of them and they're almost all pretty nice.


----------



## drynyn (Apr 30, 2016)

Spend a lot of time in them. Best one was the public library in Bourge, France. Good heating, decent internet, friendly staff (free printing if you smile right), watercooler. And not to busy so there is always going to be a space.


----------



## Adnil (Apr 30, 2016)

I usually go to public libraries (even few on college campuses) to check out any free books that they may be giving out and to look at their bulletin board. Usually has meetings/gathering flyers that will offer free food or folks/small businesses in search of quick under the table labor.


----------



## Tony Pro (Apr 30, 2016)

Libraries are one of the most valuable assets for tramps. When George Orwell was living homeless in London he wrote about how the city library filled up with tramps who would sleep with their heads on the desks in the daytime, because they weren't allowed to sleep in the streets at night.

I try to tread lightly and not look like a dirtbag. I ask the librarians if I can leave my bag at the front desk and then I do a bit of washing up in the bathrooms. Also I try to pretend the internet isn't the only reason I'm in there, although it usually is.

Protip, lots of libraries have fantastic collections of maps of the local area which you can photocopy or take pics of on your phone.


----------



## Tude (Apr 30, 2016)

Ha - I have a traveler who is on his hitchhiking way here coming in slowly from GA - he's been talking to me for the past 2-3 yrs via public library. I'm going to have him help me document his knowledge on his library use across the US. I know he has run into 1/2 hr usage, 1 hr usage, crap computers, broken computers, computer hours he had to pay for (somewhere in AZ), kindly people who allowed him more time, others had unlimited time, libraries that had not time for obvious homeless. And he has run into these. And also other perks he's been given from the libraries. 

And find out about more that he uses from the libraries - such as info on the area, being able to copy stuff 

I'm going to pick his brain when he's here. And also on the food kitchens as he travels from town/city food kitchen/library to the next. Going to document his travels into something of value to others. 

Yay @Kal


----------



## wickedwench (Apr 30, 2016)

Among the other things I've done, I have a Master's in Library Science and have worked in many libraries. Bring up vagabonds and the homeless in a room full of librarians and you'll get as diverse a bunch of opinions as you may have had experiences of libraries...funny that. Don't worry, I don't take offense easily if you have to say a librarian was an asshole; you should see some of the rotten trolls I've worked for.

Also, we have a kid, so of course we love libraries! Our little nut meets and plays with other kids in them. We often learn things about the local area from the librarians and staff, and they can even tell you where to sleep if they are cool. Good point on the bulletin boards, Adnil. 

Best thing I can contribute to this discussion from my background is that reference desk librarians used to be the equivalent of Google for much of the country, once upon a time, and they know and miss that. Ask them whatever good or stupid questions about the area, especially if they can look something up or help you look something up, and they'll be thrilled--if the local library has a reference desk, at least.


----------



## Leocalifornya (May 1, 2016)

Wow. You all have some great info! I didn't realize so many of us have such a close connection to libraries.

@Tude I hope you share what you learn when you pick his brain. 

@Adnil I am in the middle of a great book I got from the willits, ca library, for free! They even had feed seeds there!

@Tony Pro great bit of info on George Orwell. I really appreciate fun historical knowledge like that.

@wickedwench whoa! I have an all new respect for librarians now. I usually don't talk to them, but now I think I might


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2016)

Libraries are the best... be respectful to the staff and don't start bumfights. (happened here once lol) 

Also, if you can it's good to check if you can use private study rooms. Great to drink in and not bee hasseled if you are DISCRETE.


----------

